# Turangga Bicycle?



## jonnymenudo (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone know anything about this bicycle manufacturer?  The name on the head badge is Turangga and it also says "IKPN DE LUXE" It's got 28" wheels and the rear hub says "Bold Deer" with a picture of a bounding deer on it.  I would guess it's Indian.


----------



## pelletman (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it is post 33


----------

